# Disco's Posts



## disco

I am always searching to find one of my old smokes. I decided to data base them with the links and then decided, what the hey. I'll post them in case anyone is interested.

Also, here is the link to Bear's step by step recipes which I refer to constantly:
Bear's Step By Step Posts

ABT
BBQ Sausage ABT's
Italian Sausage ABT's
Shrimpy ABT's

Bacon

Bacon Burnt Ends
Covid Bacons
Back (Canadian) Bacon - Wet Cure Method
Maple Sugar Bacon
Bacon, Step by Step Video
Maple Chipotle Bacon
Chipotle Canadian Bacon
Double Smoked Buckboard Bacon
Back (Canadian) Bacon
Molasses Bacon, Maple Bacon, Bacon Side by Side
Back Canadian Bacon- Regular, Pepper, Chipotle, Piri Piri
Back (Canadian) Bacon 3 ways
Basic, Berbere, Pepper, & Maple Buckboard Bacon
Double Smoked Berbere Side Bacon
Double Smoked Berbere Back Bacon
Bacon Trimming Barley Soup
Bacon, Maple Bacon, Molasses Bacon
Side Bacon
Pepper Back (Canadian) Bacon
Brine Vs Dry Cure Bacon

Beef

Basic Beef Ribs
Basic Brisket
Pulled Beef Sandwich
Burger Party Fatty
PIA Brisket
Smoker Ropa Vieja
Fall Prime Rib
Corned Beef Video
Sear & Smoke Steak
Old Fat Guy Chili
Burnt End Ribs
Creole Burnt Ends
Steak Burnt Ends
Montreal Smoked Meat
Chuckie Beef Dip
PWE Corned Beef
Carne Asada Burnt End Tacos
Teriyaki Long Ribs
Questionable Short Ribs
PWE Pastrami
My First Brisket
Korean Short Ribs
Disco Balls
Meatloaf and Gravy
Basic Beef Ribs
Berbere Beef Short Ribs
Marinade Injected Beef
Easy Prime Rib
Peruvian Kebabs
Montreal Smoked Meat
OFG Smoked Short Ribs
Pit Beef
"Healthy" Montreal Smoked Meat

Bread

Bacon Cheese Scones
Boxty Bread
100% Whole Wheat Bread
Easy Sourdough Focaccia
Sourdough Cheese Biscuits
L&P Garlic Bread
Pepper Cornbread
Whole Wheat Bratwurst Buns

Chicken

Basic Chicken Wings
Basic Pellet Smoker Chicken
Easy Bourbon Chicken Breasts
Crispy Garlic Parmesan Wings
Burger Di Pollo Alla Caprese
Smoke Au Vin
Quick Sriracha Chicken
Blackened Chicken Breast
Korean Chicken
Yum Yum Chicken
PIA Cajun Chicken Thighs
BBQ Honey Mustard Wings
Double D "Fried" Chicken
Buffalo Wings
Greek Chicken and Potatoes
Honey "Fried" Chicken
Za'atar Chicken
PIA Honey Mustard Thighs
PIA BBQ Chicken
Mexican Chicken Wings
Tandoori Chicken Wings
BBQ "Fried" Chicken"
East West Chicken Thighs
Koss Sauce Chicken
Koss Sauce Chicken Lollipops
Chicken Barbecue Lollipops
Mexican Drumstick Lollipops
Sweet Thai Chili Wings
Piri Piri Chicken
General Tso Chicken Wings
Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs
Scarbelly Wings
Salt & Pepper Wings No Garlic or Onion
Piri Piri Wings, No Garlic or Onion
Cambodian Chicken
Crispy Q Chicken Fingers
Stuffed Chicken Breast
Cinqo de Mayo Wings
Hoisin Glazed Chicken Skewers
Easy Chicken Wings
Molasses Mustard Q Sauce Chicken Thighs
Island Chicken
Honey Teriyaki Wings
Piri Piri Chicken
Salt and Pepper Wings
Char Siu Thighs
Smoked Teriyaki Chicken
Smoked Honey Glazed Spicy Chicken

Desserts
Molasses Apple Crisp

Fatties
Inside Out Enchilada Fatty
Pizza Fatty

Fish
Breaded Dill Shrimp
Quick Glazed Salmon
Dilled Salmon Steaks
Candied Salmon
Easy Smoked Salmon
Peppered Salmon
Fancy Schmancy Salmon

Jerky

Hawaiian Hamburger Jerky
Thai Pork Jerky
Char Siu Jerky
Spicy Chili Lime Jerky
OFG Jerky
Cabela's Peppered Jerky, Moose

Pork

Apple Sausage Pork Tenderloin
Yum Yum Ribs
Sausage Balls
Smoked Sunday Pork Roast
Smoked Coppa
Teriyaki Back Ribs
Char Siu Rib Tips, The Movie!
Oriental Glazed Country Style Ribs
Rib Tips
Apple Sausage Pork Loin
Cuban Pork Loin
3-2-1 Ribs
Honey Loin Ham
Smoked Country Style Ribs
Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Korean Glazed Ribs
St Louis Rib Dinner
Char Siu Rib Tips
Char Siu Pork
Sweet Thai Chili Country Style Ribs
Quick Simple Pork Loin
Memphis Ribs
Apple Glazed Double Smoked Ham (Tx to Bearcarver)
Pork Burnt Ends
German Country Style Ribs
Dry Rib Tips
Montana Bacon on a Stick
Maple Glazed Ribs
Basic Country Style Ribs
Berbere Pork Loin
Injected Pulled Pork
Quatre Cochons de Montagne
Bacon Duxelle Pork Loin
Marinated Ribs
Smoked Three Pig Cordon Bleu
Smoked Stuffed Pork
Char Siu Pork
Easter Ham
Loin Hams
Chorizo Enchilada
Double Smoked Ham

Poultry
Smoked Turkey

Sausage

Improved OFG Sausage
OFG Smokies
OFG Andouille
Pizza Pepperoni
Kielbasa
Trail Bologna
Irish Sausage
Maple Breakfast Sausage
Spicy Snack Sticks
Sausage Balls
OFG Breakfast Sausage
OFG Summer Sausage
Huevos de Armadillo
Moose Mettwurst
Moose German Bologna
Jambalaya of the North
PWE Hot Links
PWE Andouille
Passing Wind Estates Hot Dogs
PWE Maple Sausages
Sausage Rolls
Smokehouse Summer Sausage
Backwoods Trail Bologna
Sausage Cups
Passing Wind Estates Breakfast Sausage
Hi Mountain Hunter's Blend Summer Sausage
Passing Wind Estates Bratwurst
Chorizo
Maple Pepper Bacon Sausage

Side Dishes

Oven Fries
Smoked Tomato Soup
Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Potatoes
Smoker Potatoes
Caramelized Onions
Greek Fried Potatoes
Summer Potatoes
Gumbo

Smoked Cheese
Smoked Cheese with Video
Smoked Cheese
Hickory Smoked Cheese

Snacks
KR's Smoked Peanuts


----------



## noboundaries

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## disco

noboundaries said:


> Absolutely amazing!


Don't worry. I hope to do better.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

I'm certainly interested, and this has been bookmarked.  Thanks Disco!

Dave


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thanks Disco! Book marked it :) Though I normally pop over to your blog when following a recipe!


----------



## SonnyE

I watched your whole show on Back (Canadian) Bacon a few days ago.
It was perfect! I'm looking for more ways to explore Pork, and Pork Loin.
That looks like a huge video library to explore Disco! Thank You!


----------



## chilerelleno

Looking good, lotta time to put together.


----------



## tropics

I wish I knew how to do that
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno

tropics said:


> I wish I knew how to do that
> Richie


It is easy, but time consuming if you've a lot to do.
Copy the link to the thread, then paste it into the code and finally give it a title.
The clickable link will show as bold text.

Lets link Disco's Posts, but we'll make it a broken link by leaving a space in the first [url code before the = symbol.
[url               ='https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/discos-posts.282215/#post-1902588']Disco's Posts[/url]
Then the unbroken link,
Disco's Posts


----------



## tropics

chilerelleno said:


> It is easy, but time consuming if you've a lot to do.
> Copy the link to the thread, then paste it into the code and finally give it a title.
> The clickable link will show as bold text.
> 
> Lets link Disco's Posts, but we'll make it a broken link by leaving a space in the first [url code before the = symbol.
> [url               ='https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/discos-posts.282215/#post-1902588']Disco's Posts[/url]
> Then the unbroken link,
> Disco's Posts



Bro Thanks I do it all the time when I link a thread.Must not type anything til after half cup of Jo.
Appreciate ya being willing to help
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Disco!
That must have taken a lot of time to put that together!
Thank-you, I bookmarked it!
Al


----------



## ddufore

Awesome, Disco. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak

Disco, you're ACES....


----------



## ab canuck

Wow lot's of goodies there... Thx Disco, I bookmarked this as well.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great job now all I have to do is learn how to put it where I can find it.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

That's great , thanks alot .


----------



## loosechangedru

TY, Disco!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Thanks Disco!


----------



## gmc2003

Nice Job Disco, you da man.

Chris


----------



## disco

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'm certainly interested, and this has been bookmarked.  Thanks Disco!
> 
> Dave


Thank you, Dave!


----------



## disco

TomKnollRFV said:


> Thanks Disco! Book marked it :) Though I normally pop over to your blog when following a recipe!


Thanks for the support, Tom!


----------



## disco

SonnyE said:


> I watched your whole show on Back (Canadian) Bacon a few days ago.
> It was perfect! I'm looking for more ways to explore Pork, and Pork Loin.
> That looks like a huge video library to explore Disco! Thank You!


Thanks for the kind words, Sonny!


----------



## disco

chilerelleno said:


> Looking good, lotta time to put together.


Thanks, Chile, it did take a while but it will save me a lot of time in the future.


----------



## disco

tropics said:


> I wish I knew how to do that
> Richie


Chile gives you a good idea in the next post but I did it a little different. I brought up two browser screens side by side on my computer. I had the list of recipes typed out in a post on one side and the SMF site on the other. I brought up each recipe and copied the URL. Then I selected the recipe name in the post and clicked on the link icon and pasted in the URL.


----------



## disco

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Disco!
> That must have taken a lot of time to put that together!
> Thank-you, I bookmarked it!
> Al


Thanks, Al. It is sort of like smoking. You put in a lot of time up front to get something good in the end!


----------



## disco

ddufore said:


> Awesome, Disco. Thank you.



Thank you for the kind words.



daveomak said:


> Disco, you're ACES....



Har. I always thought I was the Joker! Thanks, Dave.



ab canuck said:


> Wow lot's of goodies there... Thx Disco, I bookmarked this as well.


I appreciate the support!


----------



## disco

HalfSmoked said:


> Great job now all I have to do is learn how to put it where I can find it.
> 
> Warren


Thanks, Warren. One way to find it is to go to my profile or any of my posts. I have put a link in my signature.


----------



## disco

chopsaw said:


> That's great , thanks alot .



Thanks!



loosechangedru said:


> TY, Disco!



Most kind!



Co4ch D4ve said:


> Thanks Disco!



Thank you!


----------



## disco

gmc2003 said:


> Nice Job Disco, you da man.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris! I am da man when She Who Must Be Obeyed lets me.


----------



## SonnyE

disco said:


> Har. I always thought I was the Joker! Thanks, Dave.



Now that right thar is a knee slapper!
LMAO!






And I don't care who Ya are.


----------



## disco

SonnyE said:


> Now that right thar is a knee slapper!
> LMAO!
> View attachment 382361
> 
> And I don't care who Ya are.


Thanks!


----------



## tropics

disco said:


> Chile gives you a good idea in the next post but I did it a little different. I brought up two browser screens side by side on my computer. I had the list of recipes typed out in a post on one side and the SMF site on the other. I brought up each recipe and copied the URL. Then I selected the recipe name in the post and clicked on the link icon and pasted in the URL.



Disco that is pretty much what I figured I would try.
Richie


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

This is fantastic, 

 disco


----------



## Braz

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## disco

Derek717 said:


> This is fantastic,
> 
> disco



Thanks, Derek!



Braz said:


> Bookmarked. Thank you.



You're welcome, Braz!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

One phenomenal collection of cooks by a talented Pitmaster!  Very nice Disco!


----------



## Winterrider

Very nice Disco this will be a very handy tool for many. You and others that have taken the time to do this is greatly appreciated by all...


----------



## disco

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> One phenomenal collection of cooks by a talented Pitmaster!  Very nice Disco!



Blushing here!



Winterrider said:


> Very nice Disco this will be a very handy tool for many. You and others that have taken the time to do this is greatly appreciated by all...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Count me in as another bookmarker!  So much to dig through. Well done.


----------



## disco

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Count me in as another bookmarker!  So much to dig through. Well done.
> 
> View attachment 392766


Thanks so much!


----------



## sqwib

Very Impressive, and a lot of work.
Now I have some reading to do!


----------



## Marian Starks

Awesome! Thanks for share


----------



## disco

sqwib said:


> Very Impressive, and a lot of work.
> Now I have some reading to do!





Marian Starks said:


> Awesome! Thanks for share



Sorry to be so long in responding! I have been travelling! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Marian Starks

disco said:


> Sorry to be so long in responding! I have been travelling! Thanks for the kind words!


No problem!


----------



## baby kong

disco said:


> I am always searching to find one of my old smokes. I decided to data base them with the links and then decided, what the hey. I'll post them in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Also, here is the link to Bear's step by step recipes which I refer to constantly:
> Bear's Step By Step Posts
> 
> ABT
> BBQ Sausage ABT's
> Italian Sausage ABT's
> Shrimpy ABT's
> 
> Bacon
> 
> Bacon Burnt Ends
> Covid Bacons
> Back (Canadian) Bacon - Wet Cure Method
> Maple Sugar Bacon
> Bacon, Step by Step Video
> Maple Chipotle Bacon
> Chipotle Canadian Bacon
> Double Smoked Buckboard Bacon
> Back (Canadian) Bacon
> Molasses Bacon, Maple Bacon, Bacon Side by Side
> Back Canadian Bacon- Regular, Pepper, Chipotle, Piri Piri
> Back (Canadian) Bacon 3 ways
> Basic, Berbere, Pepper, & Maple Buckboard Bacon
> Double Smoked Berbere Side Bacon
> Double Smoked Berbere Back Bacon
> Bacon Trimming Barley Soup
> Bacon, Maple Bacon, Molasses Bacon
> Side Bacon
> Pepper Back (Canadian) Bacon
> Brine Vs Dry Cure Bacon
> 
> Beef
> 
> Basic Brisket
> Pulled Beef Sandwich
> Burger Party Fatty
> PIA Brisket
> Smoker Ropa Vieja
> Fall Prime Rib
> Corned Beef Video
> Sear & Smoke Steak
> Old Fat Guy Chili
> Burnt End Ribs
> Creole Burnt Ends
> Steak Burnt Ends
> Montreal Smoked Meat
> Chuckie Beef Dip
> PWE Corned Beef
> Carne Asada Burnt End Tacos
> Teriyaki Long Ribs
> Questionable Short Ribs
> PWE Pastrami
> My First Brisket
> Korean Short Ribs
> Disco Balls
> Meatloaf and Gravy
> Basic Beef Ribs
> Berbere Beef Short Ribs
> Marinade Injected Beef
> Easy Prime Rib
> Peruvian Kebabs
> Montreal Smoked Meat
> OFG Smoked Short Ribs
> Pit Beef
> "Healthy" Montreal Smoked Meat
> 
> Bread
> 
> Bacon Cheese Scones
> Boxty Bread
> 100% Whole Wheat Bread
> Easy Sourdough Focaccia
> Sourdough Cheese Biscuits
> L&P Garlic Bread
> Pepper Cornbread
> Whole Wheat Bratwurst Buns
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Crispy Garlic Parmesan Wings
> Burger Di Pollo Alla Caprese
> Smoke Au Vin
> Quick Sriracha Chicken
> Blackened Chicken Breast
> Korean Chicken
> Yum Yum Chicken
> PIA Cajun Chicken Thighs
> BBQ Honey Mustard Wings
> Double D "Fried" Chicken
> Buffalo Wings
> Greek Chicken and Potatoes
> Honey "Fried" Chicken
> Za'atar Chicken
> PIA Honey Mustard Thighs
> PIA BBQ Chicken
> Mexican Chicken Wings
> Tandoori Chicken Wings
> BBQ "Fried" Chicken"
> East West Chicken Thighs
> Koss Sauce Chicken
> Koss Sauce Chicken Lollipops
> Chicken Barbecue Lollipops
> Mexican Drumstick Lollipops
> Sweet Thai Chili Wings
> Piri Piri Chicken
> General Tso Chicken Wings
> Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs
> Scarbelly Wings
> Salt & Pepper Wings No Garlic or Onion
> Piri Piri Wings, No Garlic or Onion
> Cambodian Chicken
> Crispy Q Chicken Fingers
> Stuffed Chicken Breast
> Cinqo de Mayo Wings
> Hoisin Glazed Chicken Skewers
> Easy Chicken Wings
> Molasses Mustard Q Sauce Chicken Thighs
> Island Chicken
> Honey Teriyaki Wings
> Piri Piri Chicken
> Salt and Pepper Wings
> Char Siu Thighs
> Smoked Teriyaki Chicken
> Smoked Honey Glazed Spicy Chicken
> 
> Desserts
> Molasses Apple Crisp
> 
> Fatties
> Inside Out Enchilada Fatty
> Pizza Fatty
> 
> Fish
> Quick Glazed Salmon
> Dilled Salmon Steaks
> Candied Salmon
> Easy Smoked Salmon
> Peppered Salmon
> Fancy Schmancy Salmon
> 
> Jerky
> 
> Thai Pork Jerky
> Char Siu Jerky
> Spicy Chili Lime Jerky
> OFG Jerky
> Cabela's Peppered Jerky, Moose
> 
> Pork
> 
> Apple Sausage Pork Tenderloin
> Yum Yum Ribs
> Sausage Balls
> Smoked Sunday Pork Roast
> Smoked Coppa
> Teriyaki Back Ribs
> Char Siu Rib Tips, The Movie!
> Oriental Glazed Country Style Ribs
> Rib Tips
> Apple Sausage Pork Loin
> Cuban Pork Loin
> 3-2-1 Ribs
> Honey Loin Ham
> Smoked Country Style Ribs
> Pulled Pork Sandwiches
> Korean Glazed Ribs
> St Louis Rib Dinner
> Char Siu Rib Tips
> Char Siu Pork
> Sweet Thai Chili Country Style Ribs
> Quick Simple Pork Loin
> Memphis Ribs
> Apple Glazed Double Smoked Ham (Tx to Bearcarver)
> Pork Burnt Ends
> German Country Style Ribs
> Dry Rib Tips
> Montana Bacon on a Stick
> Maple Glazed Ribs
> Basic Country Style Ribs
> Berbere Pork Loin
> Injected Pulled Pork
> Quatre Cochons de Montagne
> Bacon Duxelle Pork Loin
> Marinated Ribs
> Smoked Three Pig Cordon Bleu
> Smoked Stuffed Pork
> Char Siu Pork
> Easter Ham
> Loin Hams
> Chorizo Enchilada
> Double Smoked Ham
> 
> Poultry
> Smoked Turkey
> 
> Sausage
> 
> Improved OFG Sausage
> OFG Smokies
> OFG Andouille
> Pizza Pepperoni
> Kielbasa
> Trail Bologna
> Irish Sausage
> Maple Breakfast Sausage
> Spicy Snack Sticks
> Sausage Balls
> OFG Breakfast Sausage
> OFG Summer Sausage
> Huevos de Armadillo
> Moose Mettwurst
> Moose German Bologna
> Jambalaya of the North
> PWE Hot Links
> PWE Andouille
> Passing Wind Estates Hot Dogs
> PWE Maple Sausages
> Sausage Rolls
> Smokehouse Summer Sausage
> Backwoods Trail Bologna
> Sausage Cups
> Passing Wind Estates Breakfast Sausage
> Hi Mountain Hunter's Blend Summer Sausage
> Passing Wind Estates Bratwurst
> Chorizo
> Maple Pepper Bacon Sausage
> 
> Side Dishes
> 
> Smoked Tomato Soup
> Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Potatoes
> Smoker Potatoes
> Caramelized Onions
> Greek Fried Potatoes
> Summer Potatoes
> Gumbo
> 
> Smoked Cheese
> Smoked Cheese with Video
> Smoked Cheese
> Hickory Smoked Cheese


you are ok   like me, a canadian in Western canada


----------



## disco

baby kong said:


> you are ok   like me, a canadian in Western canada


Sh. Don't tell them the best cooks are in Western Canada.


----------



## Bearcarver

This is indeed a Great collection of Tasty Vittles!!
Love it, Disco!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> This is indeed a Great collection of Tasty Vittles!!
> Love it, Disco!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Well, it's all your fault!


----------

